
Coin Demoes The Tech That Scored A $15.5M Round Led By Red Point - DanielRibeiro
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/05/coin-demoes-the-tech-that-scored-a-15-5m-round-led-by-red-point/
======
jwgur
"It makes sure the swipe data is actually yours"

Can't you generate the swipe data from the other information you have, i.e.
name, the card number, the expiration date, and the CVV2? ISO/IEC 7813 also
specifies that there can be discretionary data but it seems it's unused, so
what is the significance of swiping in addition to taking a picture and it
seems also entering in the expiration and CVV (and number?) manually?

